# reign over me



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not big Adam Sandler fan usually but I think he did an excellent job in this movie. No, it's not a sound system thriller, it's a good human interest movie. I won't tell too much about the story, Sandler lost his family in one of the planes on 9/11. Don Cheadle is his old college roommate that happens to see him on the street. Don has his own issues and they bond and help each other move with their issues. 
A little eye candy like Liv Tyler never hurts. I really enjoyed this and give it two thumbs up. OK, so maybe I can relate to Sandler's character too much. Give it a try and keep a box of kleenex handy.


----------

